
Chinese Spyware Pre-Installed on All Samsung Phones (& Tablets) Claims Redditor - fooey
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ektg8u/chinese_spyware_preinstalled_on_all_samsung/
======
fooey
Another commenter reviewed decompiled code from the APK:

> I also did a quick passthrough of the decompiled code. There is logic there
> to upload log files and send phone information (IMEI, MAC, AndroidID,
> SerialNo). What's really nice is that most of their APIs use HTTP, not
> HTTPS!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ektg8u/chinese_spy...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ektg8u/chinese_spyware_preinstalled_on_all_samsung/fddq5ib/)

------
anotheryou
Unless you can catch it sending sensitive information it could just be jet
another normal crapware doing crapware things (some telemetry, bloaty updates
etc.) but nothing truly malicious, no?

------
JakeWesorick
Can Google release a patch to prevent it?

